# Olevia TV's



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

I saw this when poking around the net, Syntax-Brillian, the company that makes olevia HDTV's files for chapter 11 here


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Figues,I own one !


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

No one can compete with the Chinese. The only thing manufactured here anymore are hamburgers, h*ll, I don't think we even grind the meat here.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

http://www.azcentral.com/business/articles/2008/07/08/20080708biz-syntaxbrillian0709-ON.html


----------

